# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Adding a Picture to a Header/Footer in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

	To add a picture (such as a company logo) to the header/footer:
1.	Select Page Layout -> Print Titles (in Page Setup Group) -> Header/Footer tab.
2.	Select Custom Header.
3.	Select a section and click the Insert Picture command (the second command from the right).
4.	In the Insert Picture dialog box, search for and select the logo or picture you want to add.
5.	To format the picture, click the Format Picture command (the first command from the right) and click OK.

----------

